

Show HN: Find microbreweries near you - jmduke
http://www.nearbeer.co/

======
mark_l_watson
Very cool!! I live in a small town in the mountains in Central Arizona and it
located the micro brewery a few hundred yards from my house.

------
tarr11
Interesting idea. It didn't really have the breweries that were near me,
though.

------
Chris2048
I get an internal server error...

